# Rapid breathing and shaking



## graceofangels (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've been researching rabbits since March and finally started making appointments with animal rescues to meet some buns. That experience is a hwhole other topic. The bunny I met today is a sweetie pie and we were both hoping you could help us out. The whole 1.5 hours I was with him he was breathing rapidly and shaking. Is there something wrong with this little bun? The animal rescue didn't know much about him. In fact one woman said he was a 3 years old, another said he was 1. They said he's litter box trained, but he definitely peed all over his cage after they put him back in it. Could he be sick? 

Gracie


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 4, 2012)

graceofangels wrote:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been researching rabbits since March and finally started making appointments with animal rescues to meet some buns.Â  That experience is a hwhole other topic.Â  The bunny I met today is a sweetie pie and we were both hoping you could help us out.Â  The whole 1.5 hours I was with him he was breathing rapidly and shaking.Â  Is there something wrong with this little bun?Â Â  The animal rescue didn't know much about him.Â  In fact one woman said he was a 3 years old, another said he was 1.Â  They said he's litter box trained, but he definitely peed all over his cage after they put him back in it.Â  Could he be sick? ---your heart is in the right spot,rabbits stress easily--an animal shelter is no place for them---the only thing you can do is take the bun to an quite,peaceful,low light environment in your home to find out if he calms down,--learning about rabbits is quite the adventure,,they teach you at their own pace,--sincerely james waller
> 
> Gracie


:wink:innocent


----------



## JimD (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like he was a bit on edge.

Rescues and shelters can be stressful for buns.

They'll pick up how you're feeling about the whole thing, too.

At least he waited until he got back in his cage before he peed.

Where they came from and how they were treated can be an important factor.

If you're in northern NJ, you might want to check out Hug-a-Bunny Rabbit Rescuebased out ofRutherford, NJ.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ480.html


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 5, 2012)

Wherever that was, they don't sound as though they care that much about the poor rabbits.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd be concerned he has a urinary tract infection or stones. It sounds like a pain response and unusual urinary habits are very often a UTI. They can catch a urine sample in a scrubbed out litter box or a piece of bubble wrap (just slurp it up with a syringe) to their vet if they're willing to do that. 

sas :clover:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 5, 2012)

:yeahthat: Plus with bunnies being prey animals it takes a while for them to get comfy and trusting. We always hit the vet before we bring anyone home.


----------



## ValK (Aug 6, 2012)

The bun sounds nervous and scared to me. My bun was also a rescue. He still pants and shakes around strangers. He's 10 years old, and I've had him for 9 years. He previously lived with small kids who mishandled him. Also, my bunny will shake and pant if he needs to use the bathroom, and can't get to his cage. I can read him now, so I immediately return him to his cage if I sense he needs to use the bathroom and I am preventing him from doing so. Personally, I would adopt that bun, and take him to the vet before taking him home.


----------

